# حبة الخردل



## عبد الرب (24 أغسطس 2007)

سلام المسيح لجميعكم عندى سؤال اعتقد انه جديد فى منتدانا ومحتاج فيه الرد باقصى سرعة ياريت تسعدونى .
جاء على لسان السيد المسيح له المجد [Q-BIBLE]متى 13: 31 – 32 (قدم لهم مثلا آخر قائلا.يشبه ملكوت السموات حبة خردل اخذها انسان وزرعها في حقله.32 وهي اصغر جميع البزور.لكن متى نمت فهي اكبر البقول.وتصير شجرة حتى ان طيور السماء تأتي وتتآوى في اغصانها )[/Q-BIBLE] 
وايضا [Q-BIBLE]مرقس 4: 30 – 32 (وقال بماذا نشبّه ملكوت الله او باي مثل نمثله. 31 مثل حبة خردل متى زرعت في الارض فهي اصغر جميع البزور التي على الارض. 32 ولكن متى زرعت تطلع وتصير اكبر جميع البقول وتصنع اغصانا كبيرة حتى تستطيع طيور السماء ان تتآوى تحت ظلها )[/Q-BIBLE] 
وايضا [Q-BIBLE]متى 17 : 20 (فقال لهم يسوع لعدم ايمانكم.فالحق اقول لكم لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم )[/Q-BIBLE] 
والسؤال هو هل السيد المسيح يقصد هنا ان حبة الخردل هى اصغر البذور التى على الارض انما يقصد شئ اخر ؟ اتمنى انه يكون يقصد شئ اخر والا هيكون موقفى صعب جدااااااااااا مستنى الرد بسرعة بليز 





حينما تضحك ... يضحك لك العالم 
وعندما تبكى .... تبكى وحدك


----------



## عبد الرب (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

ياجماعة بليز محتاج الرد لانى عندى مواقع بتثبت ان حبة الخردل ليسة هى اصغر حبة على الارض !!!!!!!!!!! :t33:









يارب المجد ارحمنا :yaka::new5:


----------



## انت الفادي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

عزيزي عبد الرب

قرأت هذه الشبهة و لاحظ معي الاتي:
في الاية نلاحظ من كلام السيد المسيح ان حبة الخردل هي اصغر  البزور
ثم يقول: و لكن متي زرعت تطلع و تصير اكبر جميع البقول.
قول لصاحب الشبهة  هل زهرة الاركيد تعتبر بقول؟؟؟؟؟؟
و خليه يعمل بحث في بزور البقول و ليس في بزور الزهور و غيرها.
لانه لو كان انسان فعلا باحث لما قارن بين حبة الخردل و حبة زهرة الاركيد.
فهذه من عائلة و فصيلة مختلفة تماما لا تمت للبقول بصفة
كما لو قلنا ان القرد هو من اعقل الزواحف... فهل يمكننا ان نقول هذا؟؟


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

اول مرة اعرف ان في حبة اصغر من حبة الخردل 
وكلام انت الفادي مظبوط


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

للرد على هذه الشبهة, هناك عدة زوايا نقاط لتفنيدها

و سأحاول ادرجها في هذا الرد

اولا:

عندما نقرأ الأصحاحات كاملة يظهر لنا ان المسيح بمثله هذا يتكلم عن حقل و زارعه
فنرى في متى متى 13 و العدد 31:

[Q-BIBLE] 
يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ حَبَّةَ خَرْدَلٍ أَخَذَهَا إِنْسَانٌ وَزَرَعَهَا فِي حَقْلِهِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فتمعن بقول المسيح لهذا المثل داخل اطار بيئته, الذي يثمتل بالحقل, الذي يحتوي على عدد مختلف من البذور و حبوب الخردل من اصغر هذه الحبوب الموجودة في الحقل
فالمسيح لا يتكلم بأطار واسع ليشمل كل الحبوب, بل يتكلم بداخل اطار الحقل و حبوبه التي تزرع في الحقل المعاصر للزارع اليهودي في ذلك الوقت, و من اصغر حبوبه و اكبر الأشجار اذا نمت هي حبوب الخردل 

ثانيا:

الجملة التي استخدمها المسيح هي مصطلح مستعمل و منتشر في وقته في اليهودية, هذا بالظبط ما ينقله لنا الدكتور John Gill بقوله:


> So mustard with the Jews (u), is called מין זרעים, "a kind of seeds"; and being very small, hence כחרדל, "as a grain of mustard", is often used, proverbially (w), for the least thing, as it is by Christ,


​​ 
و بذلك تكون الشبهة هذه بعيدة كل البعد عن محاولة القول ان المسيح قال ان هذه البذرة هي الأصغر بين كل البذور

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عبد الرب (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*



My Rock قال:


> للرد على هذه الشبهة, هناك عدة زوايا نقاط لتفنيدها
> 
> و سأحاول ادرجها في هذا الرد
> 
> ...


بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين اشكر ك اللى رد على الموضوع ده لانه كان تعبنى نفسيا جدا واشكر بالاخص اخى روك لانه جاب نفس الرد اللى انا رديت بيه وان المسيح لم يكن يقصد ان حبة الخردل انما هو تعبير استعمله اليهود للتعبير عن الاشياء الصغيرة جدا زى مثا دلوقتى احنا بنستخدم تعبير مافيهاش صريخ ابن يومين مهاش معنى كنها تدل ان المنطقة هادية درجة تخوف جدا . بجد ياجماعة اشكر تعب محبتكوا 













فى الجامعة نتعلم الدروس ثم نؤدى الامتحانات اما فى الحياة نمتحن ثم نتعلم الدروس:new8:


----------



## عيون الحقيقة (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

المحترم / ماي روك 

ارجو عدم حذف المشاركة كسابقتها بقولك اني فسرت فيها الكتاب المقدس بفهمي القاصر لاني حقا لم افعل ذلك في مشاركتي الشابقة فقط قمت بوضع الترجمات المعتبرة دون تدخل مني 

وهنا باذن الله انقل لك من التفاسير المعتبرة دون تدخل مني ايضا 

لاحظ هذا التفسير وهو من موقعك وهو للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي 


5. مثل حبّة الخردل 
"قدّم لهم مثلاً آخر، قائلاً: 
يشبه ملكوت السماوات حبّة خردل أخذها إنسان وزرعها في حقله. 
وهي أصغر جميع البذور، 
ولكن متّى نمت فهي أكبر البقول،​ 

و 

v يقارن الرب نفسه بحَبَّة الخردل، وهي أمرّ البذور وأصغرها، تُعلن فضيلتها (نفعها) خلال سحقها. 

و 


لا تحتقر حَبّة الخردل هذه فإنها "وهي أصغر جميع البذور ولكن متى نَمَت فهي أكبر البقول وتصير شجرة" [32].إن كان المسيح هو حَبّة الخردل، ففي أي شيء هو أصغر البذار؟ وكيف ينمو؟ بالحق إنه لا ينمو في طبيعته، وإنما في الخارج (الجسد)! أتريد أن تراه أصغر الجميع؟ نراه، *"*لا صورة له ولا جمال" (إش 53: 2)، انظر إليه فتجده أكبر الكل *"*أنت أبرع جمالاً من بنيّ البشر*" *(مز 45: 3). فمن لا جمال له ولا صورة يصير أبرع جمالاً من الملائكة وفوق مجد الأنبياء!... 

http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/matew13.htm

وبعد ان انتهيت من النقل من موقعك 

ننتقل الي الترجمات ولن نعلي قعليها ايضا 

في ترجمة الفانديك :وهي أصغر جميع البزور. ولكن متى نمت فهي أكبر البقول وتصير شجرة حتى إن طيور السماء تأتي وتتآوى في أغصانها».

وفي ترجمة دار الحياة : فمع أنها أصغر البذور كلها، فحين تنمو تصبح أكبر البقول جميعا، ثم تصير شجرة، حتى إن طيور السماء تأتي وتبيت في أغصانها

وفي ترجمة الاخبار السارة :  هي أصغر الحبوب كلها، ولكنها إذا نمت كانت أكبر البقول، بل صارت شجرة، حتى إن طيور السماء تجيء وتعشش في أغصانها

وفي ترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين : هي أصغر البزور كلها، فإذا نمت كانت أكبر البقول، بل صارت شجرة حتى إن طيور السماء تأتي فتعشش في أغصانها 

واخير لي طلب 

هل نقلت لنا الاصل اليوناني وترجمته اليونانية لاني ان وضعت الروابط لن تظهر وان رغبت وضعتك لك صور من الموقع نفسها 

ان كان كلامي بة خطاء وضحة وبينه ولكن لا تحذف الكلام لاني فقط نقلت ولم احاول حتي التعليق علي النصوص 

وارجو ايضا ان تنقل لي الترجمة الانجليزية وتخبرنا هل جميع الاصدارات فيها كلمة YOU ام انها في اصدارين دون الاخروات اقصد بلا شك NIV 

دمت بخير


----------



## enass (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

بسم الاب والبن والروح القدس الله واحد امين

كان يسوع في امثاله يعتمد على واقع الحياة والطبيعة انذاك، لذلك نرى بان يسوع يستخدم هذه كلمة حبة الخردل ليبين لتلاميذه ولنا كم هو تاثير وفاعلية الايمان حيث في زمن يسوع كانت حبة الخردل اصغر شئ معروف على الاطلاق .. يقول يسوع لو كان لكم ايمان بقدرحبة الخردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل ولا يستحيل عليكم شئ متى 20 :17 لو كان لكم ايمان بقدر حبة الخردل لكنتم تقولون لشجرة التوت هذه انتقلي وانعرسي في البحر فتطيعكم لوقا 6:17 

من قول الرب هذا نكتشف عظمة وقوة الايمان في الانسان. ايمان بقدر حبة الخردل تكفي لتغير مجرى حياة الانسان وبه يكتسب قوة كبيرة كهذه. فما هو هذا السر، اي عندما يكون لنا ايمانا قليلا يمكن فعل عظائم كبيرة؟ ان عظمة الرب الخالق تكتمن في خلقه للانسان ومنحه الحرية الكاملة. وهذا دليل على محبته اللامتناهية للانسان. نحن نعرف عظمة الرب وقدرته اللامتناهيه وامكانيته في عمل كل شيء. لكن الله يحب ويفضّل ان يعمل من خلال خليقته، اي من خلال الانسان. فمن هنا يتحدد دورالانسان واختياره في ان يكون ( او ان لايكون) واسطة يعمل من خلالها الله! 

بالايمان يسمح الانسان ان يعمل الله من خلاله ويضع ثقته الكاملة بالله. فالرب لايتاخرفي الدخول الى حياة الانسان في هذه الحاله. اما لو لم يسمح الانسان ان يدخل الله في حياته، فالله لا يخترق حرية الانسان ولا يجبره على شيء لاننا قلنا بان الله منح الانسان حرية كاملة!

يسوع يدعونا الى ان نسمح الله الدخول في حياتنا،  لذلك يؤكد لنا بانه ننال كل ما نريد لو كان لنا اقل مايمكن من الايمان والثقة بالله. يمكننا تصور ذلك من خلال هذه التشابه: اذا ما تخيلنا غرفة كبيرة وواسعة وجميلة لكن يفتقد فيها منفذا (شبّاك) لدخول الضوء لانارتها. هذه الغرفة حتما ستكون مظلمة حتى في وسط النهار بالرغم من ان ضوء الشمس يضيء الارض كلها. لكن هذه الغرفة تبقى مظلمة لانها لعدم احتوائها الى منفذ لضوء الشمس ليخترقها ويضيؤها. اما لو فُتح فيها نافذة صغيرة في سقفها، فماذا يحدث؟  الضوء يدخل فيها مباشرة من دون تاخير ويضيئ كل اركانها. فبالرغم من ان النافذة التي فتحت هي صغيرة لكنها اضاءت كل اركان الغرفة!

هكذا هو الحال مع الانسان في علاقته مع النور الابدي، فلو آمن بالنور لفتح نافذة ليدخل هذا النور ويضيء كل اركان حياته. اما لو لم يترك نافذة  لدخول النور فستكون حياته مظلمة و بحاجة دائمية الى النور الحقيقي، ولهذا لا يشعر بالسعادة لانه لايرى شيء عندما يدخل الى اعماق قلبه واركان كيانه. فليس عليه الا ان يفتح النافذه!!! 

هذه النافذة الصغيرة هي الايمان بقدر حبة الخردل الذي يقول عنها يسوع. الايمان ليس فقط الاعتراف بوجود الله بالقول وانما الاعتراف به بالفعل ثم السماح له بالدخول في حياتنا وتسليم له ذاتنا قائلين: ها انذا، يارب! فافعل بي ما تشاء. حينئذ يكون الله هو الذي يعمل فينا، هو الذي يحيا فينا!  فما اعظم الرب وما اطيبه وما اعظم صنائعه!!!



اتمنى ان الهدف قد وصل فأن المسيح هنا لم يقول ما هي اصغر البقول لكي يوصل للناس تعاليمة فاتمنى منك ان تحاول فهم تعاليم السيد المسيح ووضع نفسك مكان الناس الذين كان يوعظهم.


----------



## Michael (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

ترى اهل انتهيت يا نور اليقين ام انك مازلت تماطل ردا ونقلا وتصويرا بجهل!!​ 




وحاول يا محمدى ان لا تتصنع المسيحية فرائحتكم تشتم من على بعد واسلوبكم المدلس يظهر كوضوح الشمس​


----------



## Fadie (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

*لقد اجاب الاخ ماى روك و قال لكم ان السيد لا يعنى اصغر البذور على مستوى كل بذور العالم بل كل بذور الحقل الذى يزرع به الزارع , و اسمح لى اخى الفاضل ماى روك ان اكمل ما قاله John Gill بهذا الصدد , فالحبوب التى تكلم عنها المخلص فى ذلك الزمان هى التى تُزرع فى اليهودية فيمكن ان نقول ان المسيح قصد بأن حبة الخردل اصغر كل الحبوب هى اصغر الحبوب التى كانت تُزرع فى اليهودية فى ذلك الزمان. و بالتالى فانت لا تملك دليل على ان ما قصده المخلص هو انها اصغر كل الحبوب فى العالم , غير اننا معنا قرائن تؤكد ان المقصود هو اصغر حبوب الفلاح الذى يزرع فى الحقل , كذلك يمكن ان تكون اصغر الحبوب التى تُزرع فى اليهودية , و لنا فى ذلك دليل ان المسيح نفسه لم يخرج خارج اليهودية الا فى سفره الى مصر و هو  مازال طفلا...*

*كذلك يمكن ان تكون اصغر الحبوب التى تصل الى هذا الحجم الهائل , بمعنى انها اصغر حبة تصل الى حجم بها الكبر و بها العلو و هذا الكلام يؤكده الراباى Simeon Ben Chalaphta حيث وصف طريقة نمو هذه الحبة لدرجة جعلته يقول بأنه لم يكن ليتسلق هذه الشجرة التى كانت فى منزله مثل المتهورين الذين يتخيلون انهم يستطيعون تسلق شجرة بهذا الحجم.*

*يؤكد ما قلناه و ما قاله الاخ العزيز ماى روك ترجمات كثيرة منها :*

*AUV-NT  This seed is indeed  [one of]  the smallest of all seeds,  but when it is  [fully]  grown,  it is larger than  [other]  plants,  and  [even]  becomes a tree,  so that the birds of the sky come and roost on its branches.”*​ 
*Mace  'tis one indeed of the smallest grains: but when it is grown, it is the largest of the pulse kind, and becomes a tree: so that the birds of the air come and lodge in its branches*

*GW  It's one of the smallest seeds. However, when it has grown, it is taller than the garden plants. It becomes a tree that is large enough for birds to nest in its branches*

*MSG  It is quite small as seeds go, but in the course of years it grows into a huge pine tree, and eagles build nests in it*

*WORNT Which is indeed one of the lest of all seeds: but when it is grown, is the greatest among herbs, and even becometh a tree; so that the birds of the air come and lodge in it's branches*​*اما التفسير فلم يقل شيئا سوى انه نقل الاية فقط فى مضمون التفسير , فكما قلنا هى اصغر البذور التى كانت تنمو فى اليهودية فى ذلك الوقت , او هى اصغر البذور التى كانت لدى الزارع الذى مٌثل به المسيح.*​


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*



عيون الحقيقة قال:


> المحترم / ماي روك
> 
> ارجو عدم حذف المشاركة كسابقتها بقولك اني فسرت فيها الكتاب المقدس بفهمي القاصر لاني حقا لم افعل ذلك في مشاركتي الشابقة فقط قمت بوضع الترجمات المعتبرة دون تدخل مني
> 
> ...


 
لا اعرف معنى هذه المشاركة التي لا تحتوي الا على نصوص لمختلف الترجمات العربية

فما داعيها اصلا؟ فسرنا النص و وضعنا تفسيرات المفسرين المعتمدة, فمالذي تحاول ان تثبته بعد الذي قلناه؟







> واخير لي طلب
> 
> هل نقلت لنا الاصل اليوناني وترجمته اليونانية لاني ان وضعت الروابط لن تظهر وان رغبت وضعتك لك صور من الموقع نفسها
> 
> ان كان كلامي بة خطاء وضحة وبينه ولكن لا تحذف الكلام لاني فقط نقلت ولم احاول حتي التعليق علي النصوص


 
متى 13 : 31
ο μικροτερον μεν εστιν παντων των σπερματων οταν δε αυξηθη μειζον των λαχανων εστιν και γινεται δενδρον ωστε ελθειν τα πετεινα του ουρανου και κατασκηνουν εν τοις κλαδοις αυτου

هل تعرف تقرأ اليوناني لكي تسأل عن الأصل؟؟؟


----------



## لىلىكو (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

ماشى
عاوزين تقولوا ان المقصود ان المسيح قال ان حبة الخردل هيا اصغر البذور فى الحقل
طب ماقالش كده ليه وخلاص
لانه لما سابها مطلقة كده..ادا انطباع لكل قارىء انها الاصغر عموما
معلش مضطرين بقى نكمل الجملة من عندنا علشان محدش يفهمها غلط


----------



## انت الفادي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*



لىلىكو قال:


> ماشى
> عاوزين تقولوا ان المقصود ان المسيح قال ان حبة الخردل هيا اصغر البذور فى الحقل
> طب ماقالش كده ليه وخلاص
> لانه لما سابها مطلقة كده..ادا انطباع لكل قارىء انها الاصغر عموما
> معلش مضطرين بقى نكمل الجملة من عندنا علشان محدش يفهمها غلط



و من قال انه لم يقولها؟؟؟
اقرأ النص جيدا:
قدّم لهم مثلاً آخر، قائلاً: 
يشبه ملكوت السماوات حبّة خردل أخذها إنسان وزرعها في حقله. 
وهي أصغر جميع البذور، 
ولكن متّى نمت فهي أكبر البقول


فالحديث هنا عن حقل الرجل و ليس الكرة الارضية.
كمثال:
دخل الاستاذ الفصل و وجد ان سمير هو اصغر الجالسين..
فهل المقصود ان سمير هو اصغر الجالسين فهذا الفصل ام كل الجالسين في الكرة الارضية؟؟؟


----------



## enass (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

المهم المعنى هسا تركتو كل مغزى المتل وبلشتو تتفلسفو ع شو افهمو المعنى بعدين احكي طبقو المعنى بعديين احكو..


----------



## انت الفادي (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بحث اصغر البذور واكبر الاشجار وردود فعل المنتديات*



motaher قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> 
> *علم النبات يثبت تحريف الكتاب - أصغر البذور وأكبر الأشجار*
> ...



*اقرأ الموضوع من اوله و اقرأ ردودنا عليه  علشان بس ما تضحكش الناس عليك.

و كمان يا ريت لو  عندك الشجاعة الكافية ان تنقل ردنا هذا و تناقشه مع من نقلت منهم الكلام دون فهم او حتي قرأة صحيحة.


*


----------



## enass (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

**
*
*
*
*



هو احنا ما خلصنا من هاد الموضوع
ناقشو قدي بدكو ووين بدكو

بس المعنا مفهوم وواضح
هل سيقول المسيح متلا حبة لم يكن لها معرفة امام الجموع الذين
كان يردون اي سبب لكي لا يصدقه
فضرب لهم متل من خلال المجود في حقولهم والمعرفو لديهم*


----------



## My Rock (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: حبة الخردل*



motaher قال:


> ردودكم الان تناقش فى غرفة >>> Middle East >>> Islam >>> ********ue​
> 
> 
> الشيخ عرب يفند الردود الان والدعوة عامة للجميع ​


 

ما تجيبلنا الشيخ عرب هنا و نتناقش معه؟
ولا انتو فالحين بس بالتفنيد مع نفسكم؟

اتحدى الشيخ عرب في حوار هنا في هذا الموضوع
فهل هو اهل له؟ ام صوتكم يُسمع فقط من خلف غرفكم الفارغة؟

ربنا يهديكم!


----------



## Copty- (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: حبة الخردل*



my Rock قال:


> ما تجيبلنا الشيخ عرب هنا و نتناقش معه؟
> ولا انتو فالحين بس بالتفنيد مع نفسكم؟
> 
> اتحدى الشيخ عرب في حوار هنا في هذا الموضوع
> ...



*شكرا لك استاذنا ماى روك !!! المسلم لايريد اجابة اخى المسلم يريد الجدال فقط عندما تعطيه الاجابة ونفسر نحن كتبنا ياتوا انصاف المتعلمين ويقحموا نفسهم فيما لايعلمونه فهم مثل الاعمى الذى يتغاطى عن الحقيقة انا اتحيير شخص شيخ ويفسر الانجيل!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

+++ أشكر الإخوة الأحباء ، على هذه الردود الأمينة ، كما إعتدنا من أبناء النور .
+++ وهذه المهاترات ، التى يثيرها أولئك المساكين ، متغافلين عن الهدف من الكلام --- الذى لو تفَّكروا فيه لإنفتحت أعينهم على الفارق بين الجواهر الحقيقية عندنا ، وبين الهباء الذى عند غيرنا ---- هذه المهاترات ، تذكــِّرنى بمهاترات اليهود ، عندما وجدوا أنفسهم أمام معجزة لا يمكن الهروب من صحتها ، عندما خلق السيد المسيح عيوناً للمولود أعمى ، فلجأوا للمهاترات حول اليوم الذى صنع فيه المسيح المعجزة ، وأنه ما كان يجب أن يكون يوم السبت ( عطلتهم الدينية ) ، وأنه كان الواجب عليه أن يصنع المعجزة فى يوم آخر ، وأنهم ، لهذا السبب ، لن يؤمنوا به !!!!!!!!!!!
+++ إنه تفكير المتحجرين على الرفض ، مهما رأوا من حقائق . ++ إنها عقلية المبرمجين ، الذين ألغى الشيطان تفكيرهم ، وحوَّلهم لآلات صمَّاء جوفاء ، هى قوالب جامدة ، تردد ما يقوله الشيطان ، بدون تفكير .


----------



## geegoo (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حبة الخردل*

انا بس عايز ألفت النظر لنقطة ....
كلام رب المجد كان في سياق مثل ...
هل المنطقي أن يشتت السيد افكار متابعيه ... بايراد معلومة جديدة تماما علي أذهانهم ؟
ان الهنا القدوس كان يتكلم بمثل عن امور السماء ....
هل من المنطقي ان يقطع سير حديثه ليعلمهم ما لا يعرفونه في أمور النبات ؟
هذا لو افترضنا أن المثل هنا يتكلم علي اطلاق الامور ...
في حدود علمهم ... بذور الخردل هي أصغر البذور علي الارض ... و هذا هو المعني المراد في المثل ..
و لم يكن التعليم في اطار علوم النبات و الزراعة .. بل ان السيد كان يرتفع بهم للسماويات ..
 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 14 العدد 33 لأَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ إِلَهَ تَشْوِيشٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ سَلاَمٍ ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا كلنا عارفين مثل حبة الخردل
وعارفين انها اصغر جميع البذور
ولكن لما بتكبر بتعمل شجرة كبيرة قوى
لكن فى الحقيقة العبر مش بحجم الشجرة

لأن الخردل منه نوعين
1- الخردل الابيض White Mustard
2- الخردل الأسود Black Mustard

الاثنين فى نفس صغر الحجم
وبرده نفس حجم الشجرة
لكن تختلف فى لون البذرة
لأن الحكاية مش حكاية حجم الأيمان
ولكن بساطة الأيمان ايضا
لأن بالرغم من مدى تشابة نوعى الخردل
إلا ان فيه اختلاف مهم جدا جدا جدا
وهو ان الخردل الأسود يعطى مادة سامة (غاز الخردل)
وهو غاز الهيدروسيانيك HCN
وعلى العكس الخردل الأبيض
فانه لايعطى هذة المادة



فأنظر الى نفسك - خردل ابيض ولا اسود
مش مهم ايمانك يكون مثل حبة الخردل
المهم ايه نوع الخردل ده​


----------



## hanyadieb (14 سبتمبر 2011)

منقول من دائرة المعارف الكتابية 

خردل  ورد اسم هذا النبات وحبوبه في أمثال الرب يسوع المسيح (مت 13: 31، 17: 20، مرقس 4: 31، لو 13: 19، 17: 6). وهو أنواع منها: الخردل الأسود واسمه باللاتينية "سينابيس نيجرا" ( sinapis nigra ) والخردل الأبيض " سينابيس ألبا" ( s.alba  ، والخردل البري " سينابيس أرفنسيس ( s.arvensis ) وهو أحد التوابل واسعة الانتشار إلى هذا اليوم. وكان يزرع في فلسطين النوعان السود والأبيض. وكانت البذور تطحن لاستخدامها في الأدوية أو  في الطعام لتعطيه نكهة ومذاقا حرَّيفَّا ، بينما كانت الأوراق تطبخ كخضروات. وبذوره الصغيرة في حجم بذور البتونيا الأمريكية ( petunia ) أو أصغر ، ولكنها متى زرعت في الأرض تصير شجرة قد تعلو إلى عشرة أقدام أو أكثر. وقد استخدمها الرب لتصوير نمو ملكوت اللـه ، وكذلك لتصوير ما يستطيع أن يفعله اللـه القدير استجابة لإيمان ضئيل كحبة الخردل. ويرى البعض أن حبة الخردل ليست أصغر جميع البذور المعروفة (مت 13: 32، مرقس 4: 31). ولكن الكلمة اليونانية هي " ميكروتيرون " mikroteron  )، وهي في صيغة المفاضلة وقد تعني " مثالا أصغر بين جميع الحبوب " وبخاصة في مجموعة النباتات العشبية أو الخضروات التي تنمو في الحدائق.   


احب اضيف ان الرب يسوع يصف ملكوت الله في نموه و ان كان كصغر حبة لكنه يكبر و يصير شجرة كبيرة 

أحب أن أعلق أن المشكلة هنا في ان المعترض يعترض هل اصغر حبة و الا الاصغر بين الحبوب 

الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علمي لكنه كتاب روحي كتبه اناس الله القديسون مسوقين بالروح القدس ، 

علينا ان نفهم ماذا يريد ان يرانا فيه الرب يسوع و ليس هل كان يقصد الاصغر ام اصغر ، المهم هو هل هذا التعليم يمجد الله ام لا ، و رغم اجتهاد الكثيرين للدفاع عن كلمة الله فالباحث الحقيقي هو من يجرد نفسه من الشعور بالاحساس بالدوجما 

و  لكي نحصل على بركات من الكتاب المقدس علينا ، الصلاة و الشركة مع الله و ليس البحث لمجرد اثبات الخطا او تعليق الانتقادات 

الكتاب المقدس هو دعوة لمحبة الله و الاستماع لصوته ، لا الا التشكيك و الاستماع لكذب ابليس 
الكتاب يدعونا لنصدق الله بوداعة و لانخشى اذا لم نعرف ان نجيب و لكن علينا البحث بامانة وصدق و سنحصد ان كنا لا نكل 

شكرا


----------

